# URGENT: Mon iPad a un gros problème



## elio_esta (14 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Bon. Je vais vous raconter ce qui m'est arrivè aujourd'hui dès le début et en détail et le problème que j'ai sur mon iPad de 4ème génération sous la plus nouvelle version d'iOS 7 publique MERCI DE LIRE ET DE ME DIRE QUOI FAIRE.
Comme vous le savez sûrement GTA: San Andreas est disponible sur iOS depuis 3 jours déjà. Je l'ai téléchargé hier et j'y ai joué pas mal de temps. Biensûr, il y a avait quelques bugs qui faisaient quitter l'app mais rien de grave. En tous cas, ce matin, la batterie de mon iPad était à environ 9% je me suis dit que j'avais amplement le temps de jouer une petite partie. J'ai ouvert l'app et commencé le jeu. Moins d'une minute plus tard, un écran bleu survient puis un écran noir. Je n'arrive plus à rien faire sur mon iPad c'est comme si il était en veille. Je ne peux ni l'allumer ni rien. Je le branche à l'électricité, aucun signe de vie.
J'essaie alors le DFU, la pomme apparait et mon iPad s'allume tout à fait normalement et je l'utilise pour quelques minutes. Aucun signe de défaut.
Sauf que voila, je ne l'ai plus touché pour quelques heures et quand je reviens pour le sortir de vie, rien ne se passe. Je met la charge rien. DFU rien. Je presse sur tous les boutons rien. Je l'ai branché à iTunes il n'apparait pas. C'est comme si il était mort.

À L'AIDE,
JE VOUS EN PRIE,
À L'AIDE.


----------



## cameleone (15 Décembre 2013)

Salut !

Tu as rechargé l'iPad entre temps ?


----------



## elio_esta (15 Décembre 2013)

Oui.  Je l'ai laissé sur charge toute la nuit et ce matin. Rien. Comme la veille. Il ne réagit à aucun bouton. Comme si il s'est éteint pour toujours. :'(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------

Je vous en prie. 
À L'AIDE.
À l'aide :'(


----------



## Lauange (15 Décembre 2013)

Salut, ce que tu peux faire c'est un reboot en restant appuyer sur le bouton power et le bouton home jusqu'a que ton ipad redémarre et que la pomme apparaisse. 

Est ce que tu a testé ton chargeur ?


----------



## elio_esta (15 Décembre 2013)

J'ai essayé le reboot forcé c'est justement ça le problème, ça ne marche pas. Et pour le chargeur, j'ai aussi essayé de le charger sur mon Mac. Aucune réaction. 
Help.


----------



## daxr1der (15 Décembre 2013)

Tubaurais pas installé la 7.1 beta par hasard ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h29 ----------

Tu aurais


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Décembre 2013)

Je pense qu'il mentionne la bêta 7.1 en effet.


----------

